# Four man limit of groupers,tile,barrelfish,scorpion and tripletail



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We left out of Pensacola pass around 5:30 or so. Our crew today was B-rad (missing from action last week) Rob,Tim and myself. The sea conditions were not that bad 10 knots or so from the SW, waves 1-3, heavy chop. Our plans for today again were to try and find some blue water (what ever that is), in hope of catching a few dolphin and maybe a wahoo or two. But once again, it just was not so for us. We did find blue water on our wayin at about 25 miles south of the 131. Formed weed lines, 15 foot logs, bean bags and lots of drift wood. Some of the drift wood held some nice size triple tail.All day we counted FIVE flying fish. No wonder there is nothing out here to catch there is nothing for them to eat. Since B-Rad was not with us last week we had promised him he could catch a few bottom fish. He is the reigning grouper master, with his two 20 pound snowies. Tim and Rob helped fill up the cooler for our limit of grouper and I was there to cheer them on. The drift wood on the left is some of the wood we collected today and the snowy Tim.s holding was eaten by a shark on the side of the boat.That's what the video to come is about.Hereare a few pictures of our catch today.Sorry we tried to download the video,but we just have not got that part together yet.Gene and Crew


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Team Recess strikes again!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job guys


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

its reports and picslike these that gives other people hope. again awesome report


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report!!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Is it illeagal to freegaff a tripletail? Just wondering. Nice catch.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you guy's rule! nice catch


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

grouper catching machine... congrats again


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BlueH20Fisher (6/13/2009)*
> Is it illeagal to freegaff a tripletail? Just wondering. Nice catch.


Yes and harder than it seems.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul, guys. I think I've about got the boss convinced that I need an electric or two after that last trip. She really likes the barrel fish.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job gene good catch wish i was there .:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *BlueH20Fisher (6/13/2009)*
> Is it illeagal to freegaff a tripletail? Just wondering. Nice catch.


 I can't say why he jump in the boat.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go guys I havent been deep in a while. It appears the bite has picked back up!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys should try fishing now that you have catching mastered. lol

Nice catch.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *WW2 (6/14/2009)*You guys should try fishing now that you have catching mastered. lol
> 
> Nice catch.


Like Gene said, we definitely gave fishing a try yesterday, but pelagic life is fairly scarce right now at least outto 60 miles..we found a decent weedline and all types of debris, but nothing was holding fish..not even chicken dolphin..so we resorted to going deep and catching again. We found another new deep drop spot, and it produced pretty well. 

Guys, fishing is much more fun than the house moving I had to do last weekend. I was in need of a fishing fix, and Dr. Gene took care of it for me. We brought some decent snowies up, and a shark did eat half one of them just before it popped up to the surface. 

Snowy grouper almondine is on the menu for tonight. ...can't wait for next trip. BTW, Rob...thanks for the bag of yft. I made some tuna tataki last night before i went to bed, and it was excellent. 

Brad


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Brad with one of his nice snowies that he pulled up Saturday. He had the hot hand for sure putting several large fish in the boat. Brads fish catching skills are coming along nicely, now we just need towork on his gaffing skills.oke Like Gene said we found all kinds of floating trash that normally would have been holding an aquariunm under them, but just like the previous three weeks it just wasn't to be. You know its bad when you find a 15 foot log and there isn't even a minnow under it.Oh well maybe next week we will be able to get on that blue water bite.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are on fire, congrats on another great trip! That is a real nice grade of snowies.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

All I have to say is Daaang! Go Deep!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job Recess!!!! :clap You are a hard act to follow!!!!!! :reallycrying


----------



## superman (Feb 28, 2008)

I FISH A LOT .. BUT DAM YAH DO GOOD ..AND HOW DO I GET ON YOUR BOAT HA HA ... GOOD JOB ...:usaflag:usaflag TOMMY


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

My girlfriend just cooked a batch of snowy grouper almondine (panko, almonds, and lemon zest comprise the coating):


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Man you guys do it again and again. Congrats on the great catch.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Another good report, thanks for sharing. Out of all those good eats (Snowy, Tile, Triple Tail, Scorpion Fish, Barrel Fish) which one tastes the best?


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *Ocean Man (6/15/2009)*Another good report, thanks for sharing. Out of all those good eats (Snowy, Tile, Triple Tail, Scorpion Fish, Barrel Fish) which one tastes the best?


It would have to be the yellowedge grouper, with the snowy grouper a close second. The yellowedge taste like scamp but it has a more firm texture. It is the best eating fish that I have come across yet.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Ocean Man (6/15/2009)*Another good report, thanks for sharing. Out of all those good eats (Snowy, Tile, Triple Tail, Scorpion Fish, Barrel Fish) which one tastes the best?


I'm not sure if any of us mentioned it, but two of the grouper in the pictures are Yellowedge grouper. Yellowedge and Snowy are very similar, but I think Yellowedge may have just a slightly better texture. Both are excellent and both are better than grey and blueline tilefish in my opinion.I haven't tried one of thegolden tiles yet, but the next one that we catch, i'll try it and make judgement then.

All that said, my favorites from Saturday'scatch are probably the yellowedge grouper and spiny cheek scorpionfish....with Snowy not lagging behind by much (if any) and golden tile not yet reviewed.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Ocean Man (6/15/2009)*Another good report, thanks for sharing. Out of all those good eats (Snowy, Tile, Triple Tail, Scorpion Fish, Barrel Fish) which one tastes the best?


 My vote also goes for Scorpion,yellowedge,snowy follow by barrelfish in that order. Gene


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (6/15/2009)*Another good report, thanks for sharing. Out of all those good eats (Snowy, Tile, Triple Tail, Scorpion Fish, Barrel Fish) which one tastes the best?


My list is just like the other meatheads said above. Scropion, and yellowedge tied for first place then snowy a very close second , followed by tilefish , barrelfish and tripletail in last . don't forget we will be at the oval office on the 25th with a bunch of barrelfish just so everyone that doesnt have the chance to catch them can at least try them, because we have a spot that is absoluly loaded with them and we usally leave it because they are a nusience. 

TIM


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Gene, Tim,

Nice catch and arother great report.:clap:clap

I'll try and post my weekends fishing trip a lattle later. We had two trips one trolling and we bottom fished the the afternoon I'll post it later.

Kevin


----------

